# Long coat or short coat?



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok so I think its obvious that short coats are more popular here and in general but I thought it'd be interesting to see the difference in numbers


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I like both but prefer long coats more


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I always preferred long coats but now I have Tillie I like smooth too. There are differnt things that I like about each.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think long coats are very regal looking I love that


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i prefer longcoats


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I like both but personally i like smooth coats better, I like being able to see their shape and head better etc (hope that makes sense). But i do love l/cs fluffy ears x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I like both, i just chose smooth for myself, but one day i think i will have a long coat too. lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah it makes sense long coats appear bigger. Terri you'll get a little black one xxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I like both but I actually think I may prefer LC's more. (by just a smidgen though!) Weird hu since I have more SC's? LOL But I don't really care for the really full double coated LC's...I think a coat like Mari's is my fav.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I have both! lol

SC Tiny, Kiki, Hope, Mimi

LC Then Fifi & Speedy!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I used to think chihuahuas were awful dogs. Then I got one. Then I thought that smooth coats were the way to go. Now I like both. I have one with a double coat and one with a single coat and a friend with a long coat that is beautiful. So I guess I love them all now.  I am so fickle.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i do like them both, my next chi i would like to be lc, tulula's coat is so soft.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I have both! lol
> 
> SC Tiny, Kiki, Hope, Mimi
> 
> LC Then Fifi & Speedy!


I thought speedy was your friends??


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

She is! I was asked to bree dher, im whelping her and bascially keeping her now .. shes changed her mind and given her too me! BEcause i said she'd need a course of injections form the Vet to abort the pregnancy, she said keep her ill take another baby when i see one i like , so basically shes Mine! lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> She is! I was asked to bree dher, im whelping her and bascially keeping her now .. shes changed her mind and given her too me! BEcause i said she'd need a course of injections form the Vet to abort the pregnancy, she said keep her ill take another baby when i see one i like , so basically shes Mine! lol


aw! congrats!
Is speedy still having pups?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh erm i wasnt going to mention it yet! But theres positive signs of a pregnancy!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I love the smooth coats but after going to shows and seeing Perry I do like long coats as well, so who knows what the future may brings,,


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Oh erm i wasnt going to mention it yet! But theres positive signs of a pregnancy!


oh, lets hope you havent jinxed it!
Hope she is pregnant, cant wait to see what she produces!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

I have always prefer LCs i think they look much prettier, tho have seen a few SCs that look nice, in general i think SCs are gorgeous as pups but not as much as adults! I would aways have LCs!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I know! Hence why i didnt post it before!!! lol Fingers crossed, id love a little boy or girl from her Wow Fifis going to be a grandmummy! lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I know! Hence why i didnt post it before!!! lol Fingers crossed, id love a little boy or girl from her Wow Fifis going to be a grandmummy! lol


opps sorry!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Its ok! It should all go smoothly! I forgot i hadnt said anything since i posted about the mating and her photos! lol


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I prefer LC's by far 

Versachi was SUPPOSED to be a long coat! But he ended up just being a double smooth coat. He was very deceiving as a puppy!! I still love him to bits, but I don't think I would intentionally bring home a smooth coat. Of course there is nothing wrong with them!
I just prefer the look of the fluffy long coats. 

My Prada is a double coated LC and my Tifa is a very sparse, thin LC.


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

I think both are nice but i prefer smooth coats x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Yeah it makes sense long coats appear bigger. Terri you'll get a little black one xxx


Oh i hope so Sarah.  xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I like both, but prefer SC's due to the ease of care. No brushing, etc. I think LC's are gorgeous, but prefer the double coats like Tabitha.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> I like both, but prefer SC's due to the ease of care. No brushing, etc. I think LC's are gorgeous, but prefer the double coats like Tabitha.


Same here, Tabitha is a doll! But I much prefer SC, so EASY, just a quick wipe over and no hairy bums for poopies to get stuck in LOL!:hello1:

I love smoothcoated dogs in general though, whippets, lurchers, dobermans etc, I love how you can kinda see the outline of there bodies!

I would always have a SC, and always, tan/white/cream haha fussy me!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

2 short coats here. I like both, (but prefer short) and after having a Pom for 18 years, I was leaning toward wanting short coats, but it just sorta happened by chance that it ended up that way.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I like both, but prefer SC's due to the ease of care. No brushing, etc. I think LC's are gorgeous, but prefer the double coats like Tabitha.


I'm the opposite! I like both types of long coats, but out of the two types, I think I actually prefer the single coated LC, like Jerry's. (I wuv Jerry. hehe. )


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh come on now... Don't make me choose! 
I have to admit, I love my little Dexter's long pretty fur. He always looks so elegant!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I like short coat on any dog, not just Chihuahuas just because we live in the country and I feel like its so much easier for me to find/search for ticks if any are to get on them. My cousin has a long hair Chihauhua named Gizmo and he's just as cute as can be! Short hair is just easier for me but it wouldn't stop me from ever getting a long haired one! lol


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

I love long coats personally... They just look so beautiful and pretty... I also love short coats too and will probally have a short coat one day... Think I fancy having a black and tan!!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> I like both but personally i like smooth coats better, I like being able to see their shape and head better etc (hope that makes sense)


I agree. I love to be able to really see the all the contours of their little bodies. Plus, my hubby wouldn't be happy with a LC. I do think they're gorgeous though....just not my preference.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

rache said:


> I like both but personally i like smooth coats better, I like being able to see their shape and head better etc


Same for me too!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I voted for long and was going for short as well when Ty nudged my hand and i hit the submit button instead lol.

The only issues that makes me hesitate about having a long coat is the daily brushing ( and shedding) and poo and pee getting stuck. Also, what happens when a l/c starts to shed? are they clumpy like the huskies i see?

It would be interesting if i could have one of each... Mom would kill me


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Chibi is much more of a cuddler and is so soft...I love the LC snuggle factor in my case 

I havent had any issues with Chibi and urine or feces getting on his coat. I do not sanitize cut him either.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Ive always had short coats when i was young so went for long coat with lexi but have just bought a cream short coat so have one of each. The long coats are lovely when their hair is long but lexis never reached that stage as she is quite short for a long coat x


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy is a long coat but she didn't get as hairy as other LC's I see on here. Her hair is more like human hair and doesn't shed. Her brother is SC and sheds everywhere!

We don't brush her every day, in fact, hardly ever. She doesn't get matted. We do a sanitary cut, so we don't have any issues with feces/urine.


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Both are lovely xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Long hairs shed seasonly so technically less than short coats, I actually don't find they need much care at all and poos rarely make much mess at all unless it's bad tummy upset


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

I like both - but voted SC as I have one 

I hope to 1 day get a LC


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I prefer the long but it seems I have more short coats, cause I have 3 long hair chihuahuas, 3 short hair chihuahuas, 1 hairless chinese crested and 1 short hair doxie....so naked and short hair and long hair lol. what a mix...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> Plus, my hubby wouldn't be happy with a LC. I do think they're gorgeous though....just not my preference.



This was my thinking before we got Maribelle. I really wanted a SC chocolate Chi (Mari was chocolate...as a pup LOL) but after much thinking & considering between a LC chocolate & a SC brindle (Maya haha) we took the plunge & got Mari. I knew full well she may not mature as a chocolate but I was willing to chance it. Hubby didn't like the looks of LC's either. Maribelle totally changed my mind as a love LC's now & hubby thinks she's pretty too. 

As for grooming...I don't have to groom Mairbelle anymore than my other pups. She just takes a bit longer to dry after a bath...if you want to count that. LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I do much prefer SC chis, but Bryco is just about as cute as a button and is winning me over to LC moreso than I was before. I do see how all the fluff hides "faults".


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im all for long coats..i love the fur but everyones short coat babies are just adorable xx


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> This was my thinking before we got Maribelle. I really wanted a SC chocolate Chi (Mari was chocolate...as a pup LOL) but after much thinking & considering between a LC chocolate & a SC brindle (Maya haha) we took the plunge & got Mari. I knew full well she may not mature as a chocolate but I was willing to chance it. Hubby didn't like the looks of LC's either. Maribelle totally changed my mind as a love LC's now & hubby thinks she's pretty too.


Your pups are all gorgeus but I'm in LOVE with Maya! I am such a sucker for brindles!!! Lucy has some brindling on her too but not like Maya. She's a real looker!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I love the personality of a long coat and its looks but my first chihuahuas was smooth and she is my love forever. but as just looks I love a full grown coat of a long coat chi...


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Do ya'll think there is a tempermental difference between an LC and SC?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I prefer smooth coats!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I voted for both coz I have both!
They are both single coated and have shape's I prefer for the coat type. So Adam is LC and cobby, although he needs his tummy fur trimming for hygiene but never needs brushing coz his hair is silky. Even his 8in long tail plume doesnt tangle ever.
Heidi is SC and tall, thin with a lovely fine shaped head. I love that you can see her shape coz she looks like a teeny whippet to me!
But I know if I got another SC Id then be wanting another LC to balance it out and vice versa!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow it's really even!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I definitely vote Long... I think I'm just used to the stereotype of a little short haired shakey chihuahua. Not that a LC doesn't get cold but they just 'appear' hardier.. lol.

Can someone post a pic of a single coat LC, and a double coat LC? I assume the double coat ones are the kind people always confuse as being poms. 
Somebody also mentioned earlier in the thread, a double SC? I've never heard of that before!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Therese's Tabitha is a DC LC. Jerry is a SC LC.  My Gia is a DC SC. Other than ear fringe, she looks like a SC LC.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Can someone post a pic of a single coat LC, and a double coat LC?





















Also, Therese has one of each. Tabitha is a double long coat and Jerry a single LC.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I just adore how long coats in my opinion make them look fluffier and cuddlier. 

Smooth is pretty too but for me it's long haired all the way


----------

